# 2008: Mehr Lücken in Firefox, aber schneller bereinigt



## Newsfeed (8 März 2009)

Über den Klassenprimus der Open-Source-Browser – Mozilla Firefox – gibt es gute und schlechte Nachrichten. Die schlechte ist, dass Firefoxim Jahre mehr Sicherheitslücken aufwies als Internet Explorer, Safari und Opera zusammen. Allerdings besserten die Mozilla-Entwickler diese wesentlich schneller aus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

